# Honeymoon in Caribbean



## slookie (8 May 2008)

Hi all.
I am getting married on Dec 20 later this year, and it's up to mise to organise the honeymoon. Definitely going to go to the Caribbean, but which island? Ideally I'd like to go on a 3 -5 day cruise, then a week chilling on an island, and then back to New York for 2 or 3 nights. Can anyone recommend which cruise to go on? Which island is the best value for money? herself is lookin at Dominican republic.....4 or 5 star all inclusive. They all look nice when you look them up online. Looking at a budget of maybe 4 or 5 grand. All help appreciated.


----------



## slookie (8 May 2008)

Sorry forgot to say that we won't be going until the 2 Jan probably.


----------



## Rebelette (8 May 2008)

Wouldn't recommend Jamaica anyway. We stayed in one of the sandals resorts, all inclusive, and were totally unimpressed.


----------



## jimboman (8 May 2008)

just back from an royal caribbean cruise with 7 caribbean stops. barbados and st thomas were the nicest islands. id say barbados has the best mixture of beautiful sights, restuarants and nite life though. all the islands are cheap really, bottles of carib (same as corona) for 2-3 dollars. 4 dollars would be very dear there and as you know 2 dollars is about 1.20 euro.  with ur budget u cud stay anywhere. i was on the explorer of the seas and couldnt say enough good things about the ship and the company themselves. 

if u havent been to miami then id recommend going from there and take in the florida keys as well, key west is fantastic


----------



## Green (8 May 2008)

Slookie

Were going for a 7 night cruise from Fort lauderdale in October, check out cruisecritic.co.uk for advice and check out http://www.vacationstogo.com/login.cfm?t=y for cruise bargains..


----------



## jimboman (8 May 2008)

cruisecritic is a bit camp in fairness


----------



## Green (8 May 2008)

jimboman said:


> cruisecritic is a bit camp in fairness


 
You are entitled to your opinion, but I would say a bit cheesy rather than camp. In any case, imho, if you ask a question on there you get good quality replies and advice, which I think is what the OP is after, and sure if he gets the right advice it takes the sting out of having to look at some cheese


----------



## jimboman (8 May 2008)

i suppose but there are forums on there for cruises not happening for 2 years from now. all getting to know one another "so american".  i logged in a few times and avoided all these people on the ship. some on them hang t shirts on their cabin doors saying " im a member of cruise critic"  tut tut


----------



## John Rambo (8 May 2008)

Does anyone know what times of the year the Caribbean should be avoided? The OP is talking about early January...is the weather good then? I'm looking at July but am worried about hurricane seasons etc.


----------



## myate (8 May 2008)

Officially hurricane season is june-nov, but the majority of them hit around sept & oct if history is anything to go by. High season there seems to be around December-Feb, when the weather is at the calmest.


----------



## BillK (8 May 2008)

Trinidad & Tobago have not had a hurricane for years; they are just south of the hurricane belt and are OK for holidays. Tobago would probably be more of a holiday island but Trinidad has some great parts too.


----------



## John Rambo (8 May 2008)

I'm looking to go to Barbados in mid-July...obviously that falls into the hurricane season but how risky is it? Don't want to spend a fortune on a trip like this end have it ruined by the weather


----------



## stuart (9 May 2008)

Similar to what Biilk said about Trinidad, Barbados has not been hit by a hurriance in over 50 years

They are due a technical one every 20 years or so and they got one last year which didn't uproot a tree as there is a very big differenve between getting hit actually and technically due to it's position so far out in the Atlantic

Most hurricanes which cause devastation throughout the Caribbean and Florida pass barbados as tropical depressions and occasionaly as storms but rarely much more than that


----------



## 26cb (9 May 2008)

Tobago - the Mount Irvine...great place...Jan great time to go


----------



## Samantha (9 May 2008)

You can go to one of the french islands as well like Martinique or Guadeloupe, currency is EUR and you can use the European Health card there. The islands are fabulous, a lot to see and do


----------



## SNOWBALL (9 May 2008)

*Re: Barbados*

Hi John Rambo

Just to put your mind at ease i have been going to Barbados since 1996 and i am going back again in june and i have been there in July.Barbados usually only gets showers and then the sun comes out.It is never normaly hit with a hurricane like some of the other islands.Dont let that put you off that a hurricane may hit, it has never happened me and i have been going for years sometimes twice a year.I can give you good advce on hotels as i know most of them.


----------



## John Rambo (9 May 2008)

*Re: Barbados*



SNOWBALL said:


> Hi John Rambo
> 
> Just to put your mind at ease i have been going to Barbados since 1996 and i am going back again in june and i have been there in July.Barbados usually only gets showers and then the sun comes out.It is never normaly hit with a hurricane like some of the other islands.Dont let that put you off that a hurricane may hit, it has never happened me and i have been going for years sometimes twice a year.I can give you good advce on hotels as i know most of them.


 
That's reassuring Snowball, thanks. Where would you recommend? To be honest, we're thinking of staying in the obvious choice!


----------



## NHG (9 May 2008)

When we went it was August, as other poster said, just occassional shower but great sunshine.  Alot of lightening.


----------



## jimboman (9 May 2008)

why would you risk going to a place that can get potentiall hit by a hurricane, its asking for trouble . what would you do if you were there and they did get hit. a very active hurricane season is on the way for this year. 
the caribbean gets very very humid and sticky during the summer. january / feb is the time to go


----------



## demoivre (9 May 2008)

jimboman said:


> why would you risk going to a place that can get potentiall hit by a hurricane, its asking for trouble . what would you do if you were there and they did get hit. a very active hurricane season is on the way for this year.
> the caribbean gets very very humid and sticky during the summer. january / feb is the time to go





> *slookie* 	 		Sorry forgot to say that we won't be going until the 2 Jan probably.


----------



## jimboman (9 May 2008)

ur on the ball so. head for barbados for a week, miami for other week or two


----------



## SNOWBALL (9 May 2008)

hi

Please see script from  barbados weather forum, as i said it is highely
unlikely to get hit by a hurricane.

Hurricanes usually avoid Barbados. They arise off the African Coast and head to the Caribbean, swinging North about 100 miles from Barbados. 

The pattern is reasonably consistent as hurricanes tend to bounce from one land mass to the next and Barbados is somewhat separate from the Caribbean island chain. This does not of course make us immune, but the last occasion which Barbados suffered a direct hit was in 1955.  

John- not sure if you are going to go to Sandy Lane which is amazing but i have stayed in Tamarind cove,crystal cove, Turtle beach, i have also rented an apt in the west coast.My prefernce is staying in the west coast of the island but if you are on a budget i can recommed  hotels up on the south coast.


----------



## jimboman (9 May 2008)

snowball - i was only there on a cruise and loved it . what could you recommend for 2 weeks acoommodation. not too expensive, just a holiday not a honey moon. 
is the west coast the nicest ?


----------



## slookie (9 May 2008)

Ok looking at barbados now. Is it dearer than the other islands? Could you recommend what part to go to and where to stay...somewhere classy. Id say the sandy lane might be a bit too dear...went on their web site and nothing comes up for january.


----------



## SNOWBALL (9 May 2008)

Hi

2 weeks can work out expensive in the west cost, you could rent an apt i have in a place called Suncrest villas, basic self catering but very clean and near the beach.They are down in the west coast.I have stayed in the south coast in a hotel called the cocont court and it has an amazing beach but the rooms are very basic.Back in 2002 the room i got had not Air conditioning but it was a last minute booking and  i didnt mind.I have stayed in the plush and the basic hotel in barbados.I really like Tamarind cove in the west coast and for 2 weeks it will set you back about €1900 each for a week( FUll Board).You can get a good deal usually in june it depends on the travel agent i have saved €300 per person by ringing around.I can send you some details on the apts in the  west coast if you like.You could also try and get a charter arline from the uk you may save a bit.


----------



## SNOWBALL (9 May 2008)

HI slookie

Sandy lane is expensive and you can stay in a place called The HouseBarbados.com is pure luxury,Colony club luxury hotel,

Cheaper options but lovely

settlers beach -west coast
sunswept beach- west cost

south coast

Turtle beach
Hilton hotel

i would recommend all of the above


----------



## jimboman (9 May 2008)

please do


----------



## John Rambo (9 May 2008)

jimboman said:


> what would you do if you were there and they did get hit.


 
Do what honeymooners do I suppose...and hang around the bar. Snowball, do you think Sandy Lane is worth it? Our budget is about €12k. I had a look at that Barbados House on the web and it does look nice alright. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## slookie (9 May 2008)

in relation to expenses, would barbados be dearer than say dom. rep.?


----------



## Mouldy (9 May 2008)

We honeymooned in Barbados in Feb this year. Stayed 8 nights in the beautiful Bougainvillea Resort room only and I would highly recommend it. The beach that it sits on is pristine white sand for about 500 meters and being on the south coast it has a good wave size, unlike the beaches in the west coast which usually have very small or no waves.

I would never stay full board in any hotel, you pay a huge premium and are basically trapped in the hotel for the duration. Stay room only and you can go to lots of different restaurants in different parts of the town. Much more fun.

Tripadvisor.com is full of reviews about Barbados and Bougainvillea so read lots there and check out the photos.

Barbados is a fantastic Island with lots to do and see, the people are generally very friendly and the staff at the hotel and the restaurants we visited were superb.

We spent 7 nights on board the Carnival Destiny doing a cruise of the southern Caribbean. Cruising is not for everyone and my wife didn’t like it that much although we both had a good time overall. So read the reviews. The handy thing about Carnival
is that they pick up in Barbados. Royal Caribbean don’t.

If I had my time back again I’d have spent longer in Barbados and not bother with the cruise but it’s easy to say this with hindsight.


----------



## SNOWBALL (12 May 2008)

HI John Rambo

Sandy lane is pure luxury and if you have €12 ths that would see you right to stay there.I would condsider the house if you wanted to save a bit.I would suggest checking with a few travel agencys as i have found i have saved quiet a few pounds when i did.


----------



## John Rambo (12 May 2008)

SNOWBALL said:


> HI John Rambo
> 
> Sandy lane is pure luxury and if you have €12 ths that would see you right to stay there.I would condsider the house if you wanted to save a bit.I would suggest checking with a few travel agencys as i have found i have saved quiet a few pounds when i did.


 
Thanks Snowball...and I've noticed that too, there do seem to be better deals available through some of the bigger travel agents. Looks like we're going to do 10 days in Barbados and maybe 3 days in New York. One last thing though...have you any advice on how to secretly bring the golf clubs on your honeymoon?!


----------



## SNOWBALL (12 May 2008)

That would be nice ( New York)as shopping in Barbados is not good for clothes, im sure the other half can relax herself in the spa in sandy lane when you are playing golf.


----------



## SNOWBALL (12 May 2008)

*Re:XL airways to Barbados*

Hi

Just posting an ok price for sunswept beach hotel in the west coast for 14 night flying with xl airways from gatwick.718 sterling which is about €907 euro per person for flight and room only.You would have to get a flight to the uk so you need to put that price on top.Nice hotel on the same stretch as sandy lane.


----------



## rory22 (12 May 2008)

Hi Slookie, have you considered the Caribbean coast of Mexico? Having been to St Lucia , Barbados and the Mayan Riviera I think the quality of hotel and service in Mexico has a lot to offer, you also get a lot more for your money there. 
The Dom Rep is cheaper but the quality of hotel would not be as good as Barbados.


----------



## slookie (12 May 2008)

ok thanks for that rory...dunno bout mexico. It just doesnt seem as appealing as other places....maybe its just me! Any resorts that you could recommend? I have been looking up prices on www.cheapcaribbean.com and for my dates(3 jan 09 onwards) all resorts are saying nothing available??? Also would ye recommend staying all inclusive or not? thanks


----------



## Guest120 (12 May 2008)

stuart said:


> Barbados has not been hit by a hurriance in over 50 years





SNOWBALL said:


> It is never normaly hit with a hurricane like some of the other islands.Dont let that put you off that a hurricane may hit, it has never happened me and i have been going for years sometimes twice a year.



Hurricane Ivan in September 2004 pretty much shut down the island for two days despite the eye being a 100 miles away. The winds were very high and the swell was pretty large around the coast, there was a good bit of superficial damage with roads, water and power going down.

God help the people if a hurricane does hit directly some time soon as the majority seemed to put their faith in God while they blissfully sheltered in Cat 2 shelters from an impending Cat 5 hurricane.

A lot of the buildings wouldn't be up to a heavy hit as they are built with the ideal that hurricanes never hit Barbados.


----------



## rory22 (12 May 2008)

> I have been looking up prices on www.cheapcaribbean.com and for my dates(3 jan 09 onwards) all resorts are saying nothing available??? Also would ye recommend staying all inclusive or not? thanks


 
I would imagine that time of year is a busy as it gets. I have traveled with Thompson and MyTravel from the UK and found Thompson to be excellent, great leg room etc. There website also has plenty of info on the Caribbean-  

I have done all inclusive in Mexico which I couldn't recommend highly enough, the Le Blanc resort where I stayed had better food etc than any restaurant I have ever been in, it has buffet and Al La Carte. I am not sure it would be a good honeymoon destination though, the resorts down toward Cozumel on the Mayan Riviera are better options. I have heard all inclusive is not recommended in Dom Rep.


----------



## mickman (13 May 2008)

what about go to NY for 4 nites, let the wife spend a fortune on clothes, fly to san diego and ocean city, then rent car and drive to mexico


----------



## SkippyOD (13 May 2008)

Living in the Caribbean at present.

Jamaica (live here) - Couples Swept Away Negril, Rockhouse Negril, The Caves Negril, Moondance Villas Negril, Couples Ocho Rios, Jamaica Inn Ocho Rios, all good. Don't rule it out because of someones bad experience in Sandals. Negril is preference here for the beach. Heading to Sandals Negril this Saturday for the day!!

St. Lucia - fantastic island and a far better "island" experience than Barbados which will be full of tourists. Stayed in Stonefield Lodge which was beautiful, amazing villa with private pool and unbelievable views. Only bettered by Ladera which is unreal. Most rooms only have 3 walls and panaromic views of ocean. Well worth a trip.

Grand Cayman - small little US town in the Caribbean. Ritz-Carlton looked lovely, nice long beach but not a honey-moon destination I would think.

Bahamas - Nassau & Harbour Island - Nassau nice but again a bit US'y for me. Stayed in Compass Point which was fantastic. Day trip to Harbour Island and Eleuthera and Pink Sand Beach. Amazing little place and the perfect "Caribbean" experience. Get around in a golf buggy its so small.


----------

